# Keeps Running w/switch off



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the same problem as did nascarscorpio05 who posted on 12/22/05.

I have a Tamiya Hotshot 58047. After it runs fine for a while I loose steering and speed control and it will continue to run at full speed until I disconnect the battery. The shut off switch on the car does not work. It has a mechanical speed control connected to a servo under the receiver After numeropus examinations and re-arranging of the wires I am confident the problem is not with wires interferring with the mechanical speed controller also the speed controller does not explain why I loose steering as well. In every case after I put it back together it will run fine again for a while. Is heat affecting the receiver or can the problem be something else? I'm new at this hobby so please keep the replies on a beginners level. Thanks. Feel free to reply also to my e-mail. [email protected].


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

What i can guess like you said mechanical i belive they have an aut cut off so when the battery gets so low on voltage it goes in to is fail safe and just goes my cousins buggy did the same thing.. you just cant contol it hope this helps.


Brandon Snyder


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

This might seem a little out of your range of skills but it is really easy. Just take your time and work carefully. Sometimes the receiver might get dirt or moisture in it. it is really easy to clean. Take the wires out of it and remember which one goes where (very important!!) remove it from the chassis. Look at it from the bottom, there should be some screws on each corner. Remove the screws and open the case. Gently and carefully look it over. It needs to be clean. I use TV Tuner cleaner from Radio Shack. Motor cleaner is a little harsh. let all components dry completely, then reassemble. There is another thing that might be causing problems. If you are running a modified motor, the speed control might be going into thermal shut down mode. Only way to cure that is go back to the stock motor, or get a new speed control that will handle the motor. I hope this helps, if not let me know.

Rick


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you. I'll try looking into the receiver but this car was very clean when I got it like it was never used. If I could figure out how to upload a pic. of the car to this post I would. When I click on the image icon i get "enter the text to be formated"???????







??????What are you supposed to do?


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm going to try posting the Tamiya Hotshot pic


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

The photo's of the car are in "MY Gallery"


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Stock motor. The receiver is clean and dry. Any other possibilities?


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't get mad at the car. It's in its nature. I, too have one from a friend who passed away(1988). As long as he had it, it would do this. Heck, I ran it the other night with one of my old 1200sce packs and had to remember that it did this. It is very tight in there, and unfortunately it's damn near impossible to run the wires "ideally", I think that is the whole root of the problem. I don't know how original you're keeping yours... But Maybe you might want to investigate some of todays smaller ESC's for I was hoping to put one of my extra MC112B's on it and it just wont fit anywhere... The only place I could see was to remove the drivers head and mount one there for air... Also, which model of speed control do you have. The EARLY ones had 2 silver resistors. They were about the size of a dime in diameter and about 1/2" tall. There was a retrofit kit for it, cause I guess those resistors were junk. Also, I don't know if this is done anymore - I remember soldering something on the motors back in the day to help with RFI... I'm just coming back after 15 years out of it... Maybe some of the other "old timers" can pipe up!


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Okay your post on the gallery just came up. Wow, your is VERY nice. Mine has the 4 yellow shock conversion, too. Yes, I see you have the silver resistors... Dunno...


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

I know the car is a collectors item so I'm afraid to modify it. I am glad to know at least it's the nature of the beast. I guess I'll just leave it alone. Thanks a lot for that info.

I'm getting off on another subject here. Sorry! Trying to figure out how to post a picture on this thread. I'm hoping this will bring you to my web page photos. Just trying to teach myself. 

Hotshot
hotshot2 
Hotshot1 
hotshot5 

I think I've got it!


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

The photo came up when I clicked on "hotshot" does it also work for you?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Mechanical speed controls are run by the servo.. so when the power gets to low the servo can not properly work.. Do not run your batteries that low.. It is not good for the battery or the motor.. When your car starts to slow, stop then re charge.. you can not expect to run it completely dead.. even with some of the older Electronic speedos they kept going when the voltage got to low..

Pick up an electronoce speed control.. you can find a sport one for about 30 dollars new.. i think Duratrax makes one..If you dont want to spend the money on the esc, then your going to have to run the car properly as stated above..

also since it a collectors item i wouldnt touch the car.. not even running it.. keep it pristine..


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

id go with an electronic SC as well. Mechanical SC are very inexspensive if you ever decide to rebuild it to new it wont cost more than 10 bucks with shipping. heck, ive thrown them brand new ones away in the past.


----------



## august (Dec 23, 2005)

OK. Thanks.


----------

